# Jurassic Park III - Amphibs?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Right at the end of Jurassic Park III there are some Amphibian Crafts that show up on the beaxh to rescue the people. Does anyone know what kind of Amphibs they were?

Any models of them?

Thanks,

James


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are USMC AAV7's Tamiya makes kits in 1/35 scale and Dragon makes em in 1/72 scale, pre built pained and weathered. There are also numerous resin kits available


----------

